# So apparently our stud was a Shetland



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Also, we were planning on registering the foal as a half-Welsh until we discovered the sire was a Shetland. Can you register a half-Shetland whose dam is not registered? I went on to the Shetland Pony Society of North America and printed out the registration application.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know anything about minatures/shetlands, but he's a looker!


----------



## RandomHorsey (Oct 10, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone know if the foal is applicable to be registered with either the ASPC or the SPSNA? From the SPSNA page:


*To be registered with SPSNA, a Shetland pony must be registered with ASPC*
*(Foundation-eligible), the British Shetland registry, or the Canadian Shetland registry or **have both parents registered with SPSNA.*​ 

So I need to register her with the ASPC first? Can I register her with that if her dam is not registered? That way she could also be registered with the SPSNA? Anyone know Shetlands? Help!​


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Yikes. Too bad you traded him. Beautiful boy and a wonderful pedigree with some very famous horses in his background.

Can't help with registration I'm afraid.

Lizzie


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The new owner (and my horse's trainer) is actually having to sell all of her horses right now because she's moving back to England, so he's for sale again.

What's funny is, I posted conformation pics (true, they were bad pics) of him a year or so ago and got ranted at for not gelding him. As soon as he has a pedigree behind him he's considered stallion-worthy...:think:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I always though shetlands were short and stocky with crazy hair
he sure proved me wrong


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know what SPSNA is, but if one parent is a registered ASPC shetland or an AMHR Miniature, the foal can be registered as a National Show Pony
The National show pony

I don't know shetland lines so I cannot comment except to say the Michigan ponies are very well thought of.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks. How would I register her with that association? I looked online but can't find a registration link. SPSNA is Shetland Pony Society of North America. They don't have many horses registered, but I believe they're growing. They promote the traditional Shetland "look" in their horses.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

You could join the Li'l Beginnings Mini forum and ask on there. Tons of members with both Shetlands and Minis. Many Mini lines, have Shetlands in their backgrounds. 

Pedigress don't make a horse breeding quality, although you obviously thought he was without knowing his background, since you did in fact breed him. He might be worth buying back, training and showing. See how he does.

As CheyAut said, many of the Michigan horses are outstanding and have made a name for themselves. He shares several ancestors, with my granddaughter's Mini.

Lizzie


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Our barn is filled....no more horse buying for us lol. I wish we could, though. He really has potential.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

He* is* very nice looking, with or with out "pedigree"...

I know this is kind of off the topic, but you said you bred your mini mare with him, would love to see some pics of her and the foal they produced!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like him he isn't true to shetland form his head is the wrong shape his body is too thin and his legs are too long and thin. He looks more of the shape of a horse then a pony. BUt this is just my opion and you are intitled to disagree but I am from shetland and all my shetlands are true to shetland type.

I can't however coment of the blood line alot as I don't know the best americain blood line. But he shouldn't be registered as a british shetland pony as i search his blood line on all breed pedergree as he doesn't look like a british shetland to me and he has alot of ponies in there that are 44.75" and 43". THis means they can't be registered as bristish shetlands as the stud book rules are:
Registered stock must not exceed 40 inches (102cms) at three years or under, nor 42 inches (107cms) at four years or over. Ponies are measured from the withers to the ground, by measuring stick, and a level stance, preferably concrete, should be used. (copies from the stud book socity's website)


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

ok so I just read teh shetland pony socity of north amarica's regulations and they say that they souldn't be more the 46" this is for american shetlands right as in british shetland cross with a hackney. I ask this becuse to be a british shetland they have to desend from the shetlands for britain as in originally form shetland which means they cann't be more then 42" (10.2hh) and this is what is confusing me how can they be 46" (11.2hh) ifi they are prober shetland ponies?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

He looks nothing like a shetland. Too tall for one, too long legs for anouther, not enough hair for the 3rd. Why oh why do people take a perfectly good breed of pony and then fiddle with it.

That said having looked at his dads pedigree, his dad is not a shetland so he isnt purebred. His mum is very pretty but she wouldnt do well at breed shows over here!

This is a proper shetland
YouTube - Southerly Red Ember


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Those of you not in the US, your shetlands are NOT like our shetlands. Look up American Shetlands, and you'll see this guy matches them  I do not wish to start a debate on the different shetlands, but they are very different.

We even have three different kinds.

The Foundation Shetland
The Foundation Shetland Pony

The Classic Shetland
The Classic Shetland Pony

And the Modern Shetland
The Modern Shetland

(I had a classic, just sold her this past week. I love the moderns best... but my thing is miniatures)



Back to the OP... here's a link to the registration form
http://www.shetlandmini.com/attachments/article/72/National_SHOW_PONY_REGISTRation_2010.pdf

You also need to fill out a work order form
http://www.shetlandmini.com/attachments/article/72/Updated-CB-CUSTOMER-WORK-ORDER-newest-2010.pdf

If you did not own both dam and foal at time of breeding, you need this 
http://www.shetlandmini.com/attachments/article/72/Stallion_Service_Breeder_Certificate.pdf

And regardless of ^, you need this as well
http://www.shetlandmini.com/attachments/article/72/STALLION%20SERVICE%20REPORT%20For%20Breeding%20year.pdf


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you CheyAut. Being English myself, I understand that many in the UK, do not understand the modern American Shetland. I am glad that you pointed this out.

As for him not being purebred, I can trace his pedigree back to 7 generations - more if I'd wanted to take the time. Looks pretty purebred to me.

Lizzie


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

his father is a purebred minature not a purebred shetland - therefore your lad is not a purebred shetland.

why do the americans have to take a pretty perfect pony breed and then fiddle with it. sorry but that lad is not a shetland, he lacks all the distinctive traits of being a shetland.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

faye said:


> his father is a purebred minature not a purebred shetland - therefore your lad is not a purebred shetland.
> 
> why do the americans have to take a pretty perfect pony breed and then fiddle with it. sorry but that lad is not a shetland, he lacks all the distinctive traits of being a shetland.


I agree and what is the point of the classic shetland it doesn't have much bone compared to the proper shetland so you can't really do anything with it as it will not be able to be ridden much because it can't wait bear like the proper shetland which can pull twice their weight and carry half


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

faye said:


> his father is a purebred minature not a purebred shetland - therefore your lad is not a purebred shetland.
> 
> why do the americans have to take a pretty perfect pony breed and then fiddle with it. sorry but that lad is not a shetland, he lacks all the distinctive traits of being a shetland.


They have to be purebred to be registered as a shetland, but if the shetland is under 38" it can also be registered as a miniature horse. So that is why the sire is a miniature, he is also a shetland. Actually, BOTH his parents are double registered Shetland and Miniature.

He is not a UK Shetland, but he IS an AMERICAN Shetland. They are different breeds. Period.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Equiniphile, I always thought he was an awfully handsome guy when you owned him before. And I too, can understand the mistake, I have a pony mare (Misty) most people have told me they "believe" she is also a section A welsh, but I have wondered if she is not American Shetland. Either way, there is no way of knowing in her case, as she was auction bought (by the previous owners).

It's certainly a shame you can't get back a hold of Steel Soldier and show him. Maybe, although you can't get him yourself, you can do some legwork to try to help find him a good home that will show him and take him to his full potential? I'd definitely try to keep track of him, either way!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mom actually wants to take him back; she loved him to death. We didn't have the right facilities for a stallion, though. The geldings and mares went outside during the day and the stallion went out at night....not horrible, but it's so much easier now that they all have free access and no one's locked in a stall. We're hoping to build two more stalls and a tack room into the awning we have built on the front of the barn for a total of 5 stalls. We could have a stall for each of the full-size horses and 2 stalls for our three minis. I wish we could buy Steely back when this happens....the project won't start until spring, though, and 7 horses (even if 4 are minis/ponies) in 3 stalls isn't really practical. My mom wants to buy him back, though. Darn, wish we had the funds to build those two stalls! Bah, money....the root of everything


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> He* is* very nice looking, with or with out "pedigree"...
> 
> I know this is kind of off the topic, but you said you bred your mini mare with him, would love to see some pics of her and the foal they produced!


Sure . The recent pics of her are on my computer at my mom's, and our Internet's temporarily down there. Will post them as soon as it's back up and running! She's currently looking like Steely's dam in color, but she's graying out. The gray pinto gene always overrides the bay pinto gene, correct? So she'll end up gray pinto like her sire?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> Back to the OP... here's a link to the registration form
> http://www.shetlandmini.com/attachments/article/72/National_SHOW_PONY_REGISTRation_2010.pdf
> 
> You also need to fill out a work order form
> ...


Sorry to triple post, but I printed out all the forms but the third because that doesn't apply. I'm confused on one point, though....On the registration form it states that the fee is $25, regardless of membership or non membership. But on the work order form there's the option for that registration, and it has the $25 fee, but then it says that it doubles for non-members. I don't get it? What's the work order form and which selections do I need to check off?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

you know that non of those would be eligable for registration by the shetland pony stud book over here. The shetland originated from scotland and that breed standard should be the one used. Don't like it, the dont call it a **** shetland. 

Its just like the connemaras in america alot of those born in the US would not be eligable for registration in the main sections of the CPBS or the BCPS stud books. Alot are over height immediately putting them in the section with the part breds, or they are the offspring of overheight ponies (again makeing them only eligable as partbreds). alot wouldn't make the Grade 1 status as they are not typey tenough. There are some very good breeders who have stuck to the original breed standards but alot have just done as they pleased and ruined the breed.

there was uproar over here when an american judge was asked to judge the welsh cobs (section C) at the royal welsh show. The breed specs over there are so different that when the RWAS refused to change the judge the WPCS removed the shows Gold medal status which is a HUGE blow for the show and one they have regretted as entries dropped from 100+ in the class to less the 15.

Shame that you insist on changing the nature of the BRITISH native breeds that we have worked so hard to maintain.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Ehem a connemara pony is most certainly not British its Irish!
Shetlands in america are totally different breed to over here its not the same breed at all i think


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Maggistar, for the purposes of showing they are native to the british isles (that includes the entrie of ireland) The British Isles is a geographical term for the group of islands off the coast of france so Whilst the breed is most deffinatly IRISH, Ireland is part of the british isles but not part of britain. (radom fact for you!!)


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I am Irish so dont agree with connemaras beign referred to as a british pony nobody in Ireland agrees with it as it most certainly not true. 
Here for eg we consider shetlands, fell,dale ,welsh sections etc british but connemaras are truely Irish


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

random question is this 'new improve' american shetland evan half as hardy as a proper shetland and would it sevive it up here with out foof, rugs are stabling and living of hills with gail force 9 winds and vertical rain.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I mean food not foof.
New question Why? What can thisi american shetland do that the shetland shetland can't?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

> random question is this 'new improve' american shetland evan half as hardy as a proper shetland and would it sevive it up here with out foof, rugs are stabling and living of hills with gail force 9 winds and vertical rain.


I have never heard anyone refer the American Shetland as 'new and impoved' which I believe you meant to say. 

Trying to decipher your spelling, I think you must be very young. Do you not understand, that many herds of UK ponies of all types, left out all winter with no food or shelter, and in possibly deep snow for months, do not survive? This is the reason many drop off hay for such herds. It is certainly no feather in an owner's cap, if he fails to provide food during winter months for ponies and/or horses who are left out.

In the US, we have many states which have equally bad winter weather, to places in the north of England and Scotland. Not supplying food and water during winter months, would no doubt, get the owner a quick visit by the local authorities. 

Whether American Shetlands, UK type Shetlands or any other horses, we don't judge them by the fact that they might or might not, come through a winter with no food or shelter. 

If that is how you judge a horse's worth, then shame on you.

Lizzie


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am not young I just can't spell because I am deslexic and I type really fast so make quite I few typos so please don't comment on my spelling. 
And no I do not judge that on the worth of a horse as all my ponies get feed through teh winter it is a simple questioin becasue I know that the shetlands up hear can servive through the wint with no food and have the instinct to dig for food. But I am not saying that judges the horses value.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I have commented before on Steely...I think he is 100% adorable. Very hug worthy! Its sad that you guys couldn't get him back. He sure is a cutie!

As far as the other nonsense posts that have been made...it is exactly that. NONSENSE. We get it. You prefer a UK bred Shetland to the American Shetland. WE GET IT. But you are comparing two different breeds! There is no reason to get snarky.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Faye & company, unbunch your panties. Even if you do not agree with it, this pony is what this pony is. You do not have to like the "modern Shetland", that does not make these ponies not registered Shetlands.

Equiniphile, I am impressed that you realize you need special housing for a stud and you are willing to not get him if you are not set up for him.

He for sure is a cutey!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Gah I've always loved your boy! He's incredibly handsome (and adorable of course)! It's too bad you can't get him back! But definitely keep an eye on where he ends up! Who knows? Maybe he'll end up not selling quickly and you might have a chance at getting him back? *crosses fingers*


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

He is a gorgeous lad.
I have a friend setting up a UK Shetland stud, I showed her the pics of him and she thinks he's lovely.
I find it incredably interesting to see the way the two types have developed


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok genuine question, can you even ride those things?

We mainly have the more traditional type shetland over here and I ride one regularly (im 15 and about 50kgs) but I could just not see one of them cantering around with me on it's back.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

AztecBaby said:


> those things?


Those things? :shock: Meaning the Shetland pony = those things?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

just found what rachel has written. clearly your pony is an american shetland pony. nothing wrong with them. just rachel prefers traditional shetland shetlands if you get what i mean.

anyway what she was trying to say was that the tradional herds of shetlands ran wild simular to the dartmoor/ new forest ponies on the scatlands (open moor/peat hills and rough grass). the crofter did not produce enough food to feed his kye(cows) sheep and ponies so the ponies had to fend for themselves. im sure this is why the little shetlands are so tough. that is of course in the past leaving a pony un cared for or fed will get you introuble. as it should.

one of the main issues is that folks are breeding away from the true shetland(baring in mind that this was mainly a manmade creation to produce small strong ponies that would go down the pit). we have mimis midis standard and fullups. if the breed is to survive as specified in the shetland pony stud book(british) then folks will have to be more exacting in there breeding. 

at this time with there being a very poor market it makes sense to breed the best of the best.

hope this clears up rachels posts.

rachels dad.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Rachel's dad,

I think what you (and Rachel) are not really understanding is, the people breeding these Moderen US Shetlands are breeding what some standard here (not there) has determined are the best of the best.

I get your point about them not being the same as what you call a Shetland pony.

Kind of like there are different builds/types of Quarter Horses, Paints, Appys, etc.

If someone does reining they are not wrong for breeding a paint that will excel in reining.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

no i have no problem with them being diffrent as said the shetland was adapted to a purpose. you have just done the same. when i was talking about breed standard i was talking about the british ponies.

don't really see the big deal about what they are yours are cute. we think ours are cuter. personal opions will never agree.

the only important bit you really don't want to change is there personality. it would be a pity if that naughty pony attitude was to vanish (you would need to have owed them to really understand).


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Somehow I don't think shetlands are going to dissapear anytime soon lol, or their personalitys


----------



## Razaruckus (Jan 11, 2011)

*Interested In Steel Soldier*

Was wondering if Steel Soldier is still for sale? I saw an ad for him, and emailed the poster on that site but have not gotten a response. More detailed contact information would be apprecited!!! Please Email me and let me know one way or the other!!! [email protected]


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Well either way he sure is pretty!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Razaruckus, his current owner has to move back to England and she is selling him. If you want to email me at [email protected] I can give you her number.


----------

